# The Official 2009 NBA Draft Thread - Picks 1-14



## croco

*Thursday, June 25 | New York City, NY | 7:30 pm ET | ESPN*​


Los Angeles Clippers
Memphis Grizzlies
Oklahoma City Thunder
Sacramento Kings
Minnesota Timberwolves
Minnesota Timberwolves
Golden State Warriors
New York Knicks
Toronto Raptors
Milwaukee Bucks
New Jersey Nets
Charlotte Bobcats
Indiana Pacers
Phoenix Suns


----------



## Nimreitz

Dividing up the threads won't help. This forum will be virtually inaccessible once the draft starts.


----------



## croco

Nimreitz said:


> Dividing up the threads won't help. This forum will be virtually inaccessible once the draft starts.


Que ? Hasn't been the case the past two years.


----------



## Nimreitz

Definitely has been for me. I always have to go elsewhere to comment on it in real time.


----------



## thaKEAF

I hope we take Rubio since he's the best player at the spot from what I've seen/read. If we can trade it for a veteran + other **** or something I wouldn't be sad.


----------



## Dissonance

bump so people know this exists


----------



## roux

didnt see it, sorry


----------



## intheegame

Why are you splitting it


----------



## croco

Draft starts in 24 minutes.


----------



## Basel

Rumors going around that Phoenix might send Amar'e Stoudemire to Golden State for Biedrins, Wright, Belinelli and the 7th pick. Thoughts?


----------



## roux

Basel said:


> Rumors going around that Phoenix might send Amar'e Stoudemire to Golden State for Biedrins, Wright, Belinelli and the 7th pick. Thoughts?


Way too much unless they are confident they can resign him


----------



## intheegame

If GS can get Amare without giving up Randolph or Monta then thats just incredible.


----------



## intheegame

Warriors get a great deal IMO. Sergio Rodriguez traded to SAC for #31 by the way.


----------



## croco

intheegame said:


> Why are you splitting it


Easier to navigate through in a few days, weeks or even years when looking back at this and it has shown to be worthwhile in recent years.


----------



## Marcus13

and there is NO reason Golden State should be confident of that


----------



## thaKEAF

wtf we can offer more than what GS is supposedly giving up for Amare. If we end up with Thabeet and nothing else I give up.


----------



## o.iatlhawksfan

thats to much GS is giving up


----------



## intheegame

thaKEAF said:


> wtf we can offer more than what GS is supposedly giving up for Amare. If we end up with Thabeet and nothing else I give up.


He might turn into an Alonzo Mourning or Patrick Ewing- two players who were also known for their defense in college.


----------



## intheegame

Did Stuart Scott just say "Los Ongelos"?


----------



## croco

> 6:56
> 
> Just spoke to Sergio Rodriguez's agent, Bob Myers. He says he was informed that the trade is done. Portland will likely target Victor Claver at 31, although there is some thought that they could be tempted to take him at 22.
> 
> 6:45
> 
> We're hearing that Sacramento and Portland are closing in on a deal that would send Sergio Rodriguez and the #38 pick to Sacramento for #31


http://www.draftexpress.com/


----------



## intheegame

Sergio AND 38? Why Portland, why?


----------



## intheegame

They just called Ricky Rubio "Gretzky Like"


----------



## gi0rdun

I wonder if the players in that room know that Michael Jackson has died.


----------



## o.iatlhawksfan

Ricky Rubio sounds weird LOL, Dick Vitale ready to blast Rubio. Watch how stupid Vitale looks 3 years from now.


----------



## rocketeer

intheegame said:


> Sergio AND 38? Why Portland, why?


because sergio sucks.


----------



## o.iatlhawksfan

gi0rdun said:


> I wonder if the players in that room know that Michael Jackson has died.


Yea they all got Twitter and it's all over twitter right now


----------



## intheegame

vitale says CLE vs SAS

Spurs would win that one.


----------



## gi0rdun

quick mock draft

2. rubio
3. thabeet

ok i give up.


----------



## gi0rdun

intheegame said:


> vitale says CLE vs SAS
> 
> Spurs would win that one.


No they wouldn't.


----------



## croco

Did he just say Vincent Carter ?


----------



## Marcus13

vitale cracks me up. You just cant take him seriously despite his bball iq


----------



## o.iatlhawksfan

intheegame said:


> vitale says CLE vs SAS
> 
> Spurs would win that one.


Would love to see Shaq vs Duncan one more time, and Duncan beat him again.


----------



## intheegame

The time has come!


----------



## gi0rdun

Watch the Clippers mess it up again.


----------



## intheegame

Clippers are going to pull a WCW and select Rubio.


----------



## o.iatlhawksfan

can't wait to see who we take at 19


----------



## gi0rdun

David Stern is awkward.


----------



## Marcus13

I just want one draft to come where we don't know who the #1 pick will be


----------



## intheegame

Lakers suck chants, gotta love it.


----------



## intheegame

Stuart Scott is being bearable and actually funny today. Crazy. LOL @ the Clippers montage. Griffin won't do **** there.


----------



## gi0rdun

Lol Olowokandi looked pretty good in that short mix of him.


----------



## Marcus13

LA Clippers vs. Pittsburgh Pirates...

Who you got??


----------



## Vivaldi

love the laker hate


----------



## intheegame

Marcus13 said:


> LA Clippers vs. Pittsburgh Pirates...
> 
> Who you got??


At least the pirates won once, right?


----------



## gi0rdun

Can they skip the remaining minute...


----------



## Basel

With the 1st pick of the 2009 NBA Draft, the Los Angeles Clippers select Blake Griffin.

I, for one, am stunned by this.


----------



## o.iatlhawksfan

Clippers take blake Griffin


----------



## croco

Did they really just talk up Zach Randolph ?


----------



## gi0rdun

Blake Griffin.


----------



## intheegame

LOL @ the Clipper fan in the crowd.


----------



## Marcus13

ok now more importantly...Rubio or Okaf...I mean Thabeet?


----------



## Basel

Anyone think Memphis doesn't take Thabeet here?


----------



## intheegame

Ugh....here it is....PICK RUBIO for the sake of my mock draft being correct


----------



## Marcus13

I dont want to act like I know more than a do, so based SOLEY on highlights...Rubio's little behind the back spin moves and such aren't going to work in the NBA. He was throwing the ball right through the paint to the other side


----------



## gi0rdun

Black dad white mom.


----------



## Marcus13

wow - revelation


----------



## Vivaldi

i had no idea blake had a black dad and a white mom


----------



## gi0rdun

I'll say Ricky Rubio now.


----------



## Marcus13

bad position for the Thunder. the **** does OKC need a PG for?


----------



## Dee-Zy

I pray that Rubio goes to OKC!!!


----------



## Basel

Vivaldi said:


> i had no idea blake had a black dad and a white mom


Neither did I.


----------



## croco

Still can't believe the Clippers didn't use this opportunity to not only overhaul most of the roster, but also the coaching staff since Elgin Baylor as the person front office was known for was finally released of his duties.


----------



## o.iatlhawksfan

Mem takes Thabeet


----------



## intheegame

Ugh


----------



## gi0rdun

Thabeet it is.


----------



## Damian Necronamous

1. Blake Griffin
2. Hasheem Thabeet
3. Ricky Rubio - they'll trade him before the night is over
4. Tyreke Evans
5. James Harden
6. Stephen Curry
7. Jordan Hill

I think the 1st 7 will go like that. Knicks should take Flynn, but I have a feeling they'll take Holiday.


----------



## Basel

Hasheem Thabeet to the Grizzlies.


----------



## intheegame

Rubio goes here, then.


----------



## croco

gi0rdun said:


> Can Marc Gasol play Power Forward?


Yes.


----------



## o.iatlhawksfan

These "expert" are horrible, saying Memphis should just blow everything up. They have good young talent.


----------



## intheegame

Damian Necronamous said:


> 1. Blake Griffin
> 2. Hasheem Thabeet
> 3. Ricky Rubio - they'll trade him before the night is over
> 4. Tyreke Evans
> 5. James Harden
> 6. Stephen Curry
> 7. Jordan Hill
> 
> I think the 1st 7 will go like that. Knicks should take Flynn, but I have a feeling they'll take Holiday.


Kings are taking Flynn. T'Wolves are taking Harden & Evans.


----------



## gi0rdun

Can Marc Gasol play Power Forward?


----------



## Marcus13

Rubio + Westbrook? Hmmm


----------



## croco

Vivaldi said:


> i had no idea blake had a black dad and a white mom


Haven't you been watching any OU games ? :bsmile: They have mentioned this almost every game, even interviewed the parents a couple of times.


----------



## Damian Necronamous

o.iatlhawksfan said:


> These "expert" are horrible, saying Memphis should just blow everything up. They have good young talent.


And haven't they already done that? They traded Pau Gasol. They did blow it up.

Why the **** should they trade O.J. Mayo and Rudy Gay?


----------



## rebelsun

Thabeet was the best choice for MEM. Now they have Conley, Mayo, Gay, and Thabeet at C with a hole at PF. The 2010 draft is absolutely filled with PF talent, so by next fall they'll have a very talented, complete starting lineup.


----------



## Dee-Zy

YES! Memphis skips Rubio!!!!

Come on Rubio to play with Durant!!!!


----------



## FSH

Thabeet is gonna be a bust his isnt strong enough...If he adds like 20lb of Muscle maybe then but right now he is gonna get toss around


----------



## King Joseus

OKC takes Harden. I like.


----------



## gi0rdun

Westbrook/Harden/Durant/Green


----------



## intheegame

Whoa. I'm shocked.


----------



## Marcus13

Poor Rubio. His first taste of american life is Oklahoma City? Ouch


----------



## intheegame

Why do they always go over the minutes, shut up Jay Bilas. I hate you.


----------



## intheegame

Marcus13 said:


> Poor Rubio. His first taste of american life is Oklahoma City? Ouch


Yeah, you really got to feel sorry for the guy.


----------



## Marcus13

Wowwwww


----------



## Floods

okc takes harden lol wat


----------



## Floods

croco said:


> Still can't believe the Clippers didn't use this opportunity to not only overhaul most of the roster, but also the coaching staff since Elgin Baylor as the person front office was known for was finally released of his duties.


Elgin Baylor was 1/2 the problem, at most. Sterling is the root of the problem.


----------



## croco

RebelSun said:


> Thabeet was the best choice for MEM. Now they have Conley, Mayo, Gay, and Thabeet at C with a hole at PF. The 2010 draft is absolutely filled with PF talent, so by next fall they'll have a very talented, complete starting lineup.


Good to have you around RebelSun and I agree with your analysis, Thabeet might never become much of an offensive threat, but his defensive presence will be felt.


----------



## Basel

Thunder pick Harden with the 3rd pick! I didn't see that coming at all.


----------



## Marcus13

Very good pick -- move Sefolosha to the bench


----------



## HB

:laugh: Talk about going for a guy you dont need.


----------



## Dee-Zy

Four_Season_Hustler said:


> Thabeet is gonna be a bust his isnt strong enough...If he adds like 20lb of Muscle maybe then but right now he is gonna get toss around


I love your sig. Who is that?


----------



## FSH

OKC throws a curveball...But Harden got potential to be a star so good pick


----------



## o.iatlhawksfan

Kings Better Take Rubio!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Floods

THANK GOD the Kings can take Rubio. If Petrie blows this, I'll kill him.


----------



## intheegame

The Thunder basically acknowledge that Kevin Durant is going to leave as soon as possible


----------



## rebelsun

Harden is the best pick for their roster. The guy is the surest thing outside of Griffin in the draft.


----------



## Marcus13

Rubio just said he likes California weather...how's Sacramento sound to ya?


----------



## croco

Jacoby_Ellsbury said:


> Elgin Baylor was 1/2 the problem, at most. Sterling is the root of the problem.


Mike Dunleavy is not a coach I feel comfortable with, look at his rotations and game managing ability. He is running plays for Daniel Ewing and Steve Novak to hit game winners...


----------



## Dee-Zy

****!!!!No Rubio with Durant 

I have a feeling they will regret this in 2-3 years.


----------



## Damian Necronamous

Damian Necronamous said:


> 1. Blake Griffin
> 2. Hasheem Thabeet
> 3. Ricky Rubio - they'll trade him before the night is over
> 4. Tyreke Evans
> 5. James Harden
> 6. Stephen Curry
> 7. Jordan Hill
> 
> I think the 1st 7 will go like that. Knicks should take Flynn, but I have a feeling they'll take Holiday.


Kind of glad that I'm wrong. Harden is a much better fit for OKC than Rubio.

Westbrook
Harden
Durant/Green

That's a sick young combo. OKC bandwagon fan right here


----------



## Floods

croco said:


> Mike Dunleavy is not a coach I feel comfortable with, look at his rotations and game managing ability. He is running plays for Daniel Ewing and Steve Novak to hit game winners...


How did I forget Dunleavy? ****. That franchise is infested.


----------



## HB

The guy's a half court player, you draft him to an uptempo team. The guy's a one on one type player, you draft him to a team where you have Durant as the go to guy. Its just a weird move.


----------



## Damian Necronamous

Marcus13 said:


> Rubio just said he likes California weather...how's Sacramento sound to ya?


Yuck. I feel sorry for the kid. Sacramento weather is gross. It has more heat than SoCal, but more gross buildings and no beaches.


----------



## o.iatlhawksfan

nowing how these GM like to throw curve balls, I wouldn't be suprise if they pass on Rubio.


----------



## croco

Most has been said about Harden on this board.


----------



## intheegame

I would root for Oklahoma, but they're in Oklahoma so....


----------



## rebelsun

Kings can't afford to pass on Rubio here.


----------



## Marcus13

Rubio looks like he's about to cry honestly


----------



## Dee-Zy

intheegame said:


> The Thunder basically acknowledge that Kevin Durant is going to leave as soon as possible


Basically...


----------



## intheegame

Kings are ****ing idiots. Wow.


----------



## Damian Necronamous

BTW, how much better is the NBA Draft than the NFL Draft? The NFL Draft takes forever and the pace of the NBA Draft is perfect.


----------



## FSH

Minny war room is having a party right now


----------



## King Joseus

Evans?!?


----------



## o.iatlhawksfan

told y'all!!! SMH


----------



## Cris

Evans to the Kings


----------



## Basel

Tyreke Evans to the Kings. Rubio to the Wolves?


----------



## Floods

Fail.


----------



## gi0rdun

Wow Ricky Rubio is falling faster than *insert falling thing here*


----------



## o.iatlhawksfan

STUPID GM's!!! Dudes not a PG GTFOH!!!


----------



## Marcus13

Minnesota has to be ECSTATIC right now.

Guaranteed Rubio never thought he was going there


----------



## intheegame

Minnesota should be very happy.


----------



## rebelsun

So, does MIN take Curry to go with Rubio? Could make for an interesting backcourt. Ricky could play the 2 and handle the ball.


----------



## rebelsun

Wow, cannot believe Rubio lasted to 5; buyout issues probably didn't help any. MIN has to be ecstatic.


----------



## Marcus13

Damian Necronamous said:


> BTW, how much better is the NBA Draft than the NFL Draft? The NFL Draft takes forever and the pace of the NBA Draft is perfect.


truuuuth. I only watch til the Redskins pick in the first round. 15 minutes is terrible


----------



## croco

Minnesota almost has to select Rubio now.


----------



## Damian Necronamous

WOW! Rubio drops to the Timberwolves. They might have gotten very lucky. Rubio and Curry will go 5 and 6?


----------



## o.iatlhawksfan

Minny here's you oppurtunity don't f this up like last year!!! You have two back-to-back picks for god sakes!!!!


----------



## Dee-Zy

Backcourt of Rubio and Curry? Would that work defensively?


----------



## gi0rdun

Rubio and Curry? Rubio and Jennings? :S


----------



## FSH

Since when is Evans a PG? Didnt he avg like 5 to a game?


----------



## HB

Horrible pick. This is why GM's get fired. I guess the price tag is scaring teams off Rubio


----------



## Marcus13

Rubio and DeRozan


----------



## intheegame

Rubio & Flynn or Curry.


----------



## Jesukki

Man Sacramento Queens???!!! Why?


----------



## croco

Four_Season_Hustler said:


> Since when is Evans a PG? Didnt he avg like 5 to a game?


Yeah, I don't think he will be a point guard either when it's all said and done. Maybe a combo, but his game is reminiscent of a shooting guard moreso than a point.


----------



## rebelsun

HB said:


> Horrible pick. This is why GM's get fired. I guess the price tag is scaring teams off Rubio


Curious pick, especially from Petrie.


----------



## -James-

Rubio+DeRozan.

****.


----------



## Marcus13

intheegame said:


> Rubio & Flynn or Curry.


two PG prospects?


----------



## King Joseus

Wolves grab Rubio. There it is.


----------



## intheegame

:laugh: A USA chant.


----------



## intheegame

Yes, two PG prospects. But they're taking Curry I just said Flynn so my mock draft won't **** up that bad. Even though it has.


----------



## Basel

USA chants by the fans at MSG - haha.


----------



## Dee-Zy

I hope Rubio falls to Raptors, hahahhaa


----------



## bootstrenf

wow, rubio dropping like a stone...


----------



## intheegame

Not a surprise, next.


----------



## gi0rdun

Hola!!


----------



## Basel

Ricky Rubio to the Timberwolves.


----------



## HB

Rubio conveniently falls to the Wolves, but does he want to play there?


----------



## Floods

Minny gets Rubio without even having to move up. Kahn must be ****ting himself with joy.


----------



## Dee-Zy

Kings plan to start Kmart at 3 and Noc at 4???


----------



## Floods

croco said:


> Yeah, I don't think he will be a point guard either when it's all said and done. Maybe a combo, but his game is reminiscent of a shooting guard moreso than a point.


Terrific, one more shooting guard to the Kings excessive arsenal of such players.


Stupid ****ing Petrie.


----------



## Marcus13

HB said:


> Rubio conveniently falls to the Wolves, but does he want to play there?


sure looked happy to me....but he probably has no idea where Minnesota is or what it's like


----------



## Damian Necronamous

Who are they gonna take at 6, though? Stephen Curry? Can he play the 2 in the NBA?

Anyone else feel like they might surprise some people and take DeRozan?


----------



## Floods

Dee-Zy said:


> Kings plan to start Kmart at 3 and Noc at 4???


K-Mart defending small forwards? That would be fun to watch.


----------



## intheegame

Wally Z is from Spain?


----------



## Dee-Zy

So much for not wanting to play in a small market...

Rubio/Love/Big Al... Not bad. They can pick up Curry but they need a wing. they have nothing at the 3


----------



## intheegame

And now I know, what exactly is raft.
This interview is gold.


----------



## gi0rdun

Now I know what is raft.


----------



## Basel

intheegame said:


> Wally Z is from Spain?


Correct. He was born in Madrid.


----------



## Marcus13

Ive been sayin DeRozan -- i just dont think you can take curry or flyyn now


----------



## bootstrenf

how about hill?


----------



## croco

HB said:


> Rubio conveniently falls to the Wolves, but does he want to play there?


That story about not wanting to play in certain places was way overblown and probably initiated from his agent.


----------



## Basel

Flynn to the Wolves.


----------



## bootstrenf

demar would be the most logical choice though


----------



## Damian Necronamous

Dee-Zy said:


> Kings plan to start Kmart at 3 and Noc at 4???


I really do think they plan on starting Evans at the point. I'm not saying it will work out, but I do think that's what is going through Sacramento's mind.


----------



## croco

:wtf:


----------



## Zach

Harden at 3 kinda surprising


----------



## intheegame

Marcus13 said:


> Ive been sayin DeRozan -- i just dont think you can take curry or flyyn now


DeRozan is going to Toronto.


----------



## Marcus13

not to mention curry wants to be in NY, He's going to be pissed getting picked here


----------



## FSH

wow what...wtf did minny just do?


----------



## intheegame

Johnny Flynn. Nice pick. Now I can get my Curry pick right.


----------



## Dee-Zy

I feel bad for Rubio.

To think that he had a chance of playing alongside OJ Mayo, Kevin Durant or turning a Franchise around... now he is going to be freezing his *** of in sota.


----------



## Damian Necronamous

Why the **** did the Wolves just take two PGs in a row?


----------



## gi0rdun

They drafted 2 point guards. I think they're gonna trade Flynn.


----------



## Marcus13

Minnesota manages to **** up another draft.

Curry to NY is obvious


----------



## Zach

Johnny Flynn a Wolf


----------



## Floods

Johnny Flynn? WTF isn't he another point guard?


----------



## -James-

Two point guards?

Evans For Rubio+Cash?


----------



## HB

Lol lets just do stupid things for the sake of it. How about picking two point guards back to back?


----------



## o.iatlhawksfan

thats what Im talking about! Rubio and Flynn...WOW!


----------



## Floods

Dee-Zy said:


> I feel bad for Rubio.
> 
> To think that he had a chance of playing alongside OJ Mayo, Kevin Durant or turning a Franchise around... now he is going to be freezing his *** of in sota.


Yeah, having Al Jefferson and Kevin Love down low probably doesn't count for anything.


----------



## o.iatlhawksfan

I forgot Flynn was that small I thought he was 6'4


----------



## Zach

Jacoby_Ellsbury said:


> Johnny Flynn? WTF isn't he another point guard?


Last I checked


----------



## Wade2Bosh

I dont get this at all.


----------



## FSH

Rubio got to be like WTF didnt they just draft me to be the PG


----------



## Zach

Trade?


----------



## Marcus13

Sooo Minnesota has made like four good picks in NBA Draft history...and they immediately traded away three of them


----------



## Floods

For the sake of spitballing... maybe Minny has something brewing with the C's, and picked Flynn as a point guard to send to Boston? Possible three way, Rondo goes wherever, Flynn and something better goes here, something else to Minny. I say that because the C's and Wolves do have a trading history (maybe that left with McHale though).


Idk, ignore me.


----------



## bootstrenf

flyn?

they gonna trade one?


----------



## intheegame

Four_Season_Hustler said:


> Rubio got to be like *The **** of what? I thought Point Guard was I?*


Fixed.


----------



## Wade County

Flynn or Rubio are being traded. Bet on it.

Knicks for Rubio?


----------



## jericho

I do smell a trade coming. This is a little high to be taking your backup PG, and I don't see them playing in tandem. I'm surprised they passed on Curry and DeRozan.


----------



## croco

This is a very interesting and ballsy move, we might look back at this and blast Minnesota for taking the point guard duo or praise them for starting a trend. Two somewhat similar players inside and two true point guards on the court at the same time, unconventional.


----------



## roux

Weird, i wouldnt be shocked if there was a trade


----------



## HB

Lol a shot to the Knicks fans hearts. I mean they've got Bellinelli and Ellis, why do they need Curry?


----------



## gi0rdun

I have a feeling Warriors will do something stupid.


----------



## jayk009

I think Rubio is going to be traded


----------



## Zach

Claxton and Acie Law to GS for Crawford


----------



## o.iatlhawksfan

So is Stephon Curry going to New York


----------



## Basel

Official: Jamal Crawford to the Hawks for Acie Law & Speedy Claxton.


----------



## Marcus13

NY is PISSED!!!!!


----------



## Marcus13

Crawford is going to be very successful in Atlanta


----------



## intheegame

what? ****. 1/7 and will be 1/8. Bull****. I feel just like the NY crowd right now


----------



## Floods

o.iatlhawksfan said:


> So is Stephon Curry going to New York


He is not.


----------



## Zach

Bunch of pissed off New Yorkers


----------



## Basel

Stephen Curry to the Warriors!!! I love it! Hahahaha!


----------



## o.iatlhawksfan

LOL!!! Nope they aren't! Take that Knicks fan!!! LMFAO!!!


----------



## Tragedy

I knew the Warriors would select Stephen Curry.


----------



## croco

:lol: @ the reaction


----------



## King Joseus

:lol: at the boos to GS taking Curry...


----------



## Marcus13

Gotta feel bad for the kid. He was damn close to getting his dream.

Oh well, playing in the NBA should be enough for him


----------



## rebelsun

lol, what a terrible defensive backcourt in Curry and Monta.


----------



## o.iatlhawksfan

he looks pissed


----------



## Wade County

Warriors cockblock the Knicks!


----------



## Marcus13

DeRozan for the Knicks then?


----------



## o.iatlhawksfan

so who will New York take? I bet Jordan Hill


----------



## Zach

New York takes ___________?


----------



## intheegame

NY takes Jordan Hill, then.


----------



## croco

On another note, this is really the unpredictable draft most expected. You don't know what's going to happen next.


----------



## FSH

God the ESPN guys are boring now i miss Stephen A. Smith


----------



## croco

The Knicks should take Jrue.


----------



## FSH

Curry should pull a Eli Manning!


----------



## rebelsun

Jennings in NYC would be perfect.


----------



## MojoPin

wow minnesota never changes

stupid is as stupid does


----------



## Floods

RebelSun said:


> lol, what a terrible defensive backcourt in Curry and Monta.


I know really.


This is such a randomly stupid pick that I almost think that GS just said **** it, we're not going anywhere anytime soon, let's **** NY over.


Maybe that Stoudemire thing is still going and Curry is headed for PHX. Who knows.


----------



## roux

I think the Knicks take Holiday, unless they feel they can move Lee for a guard to make room for Hill


----------



## Marcus13

Jrue would be ok too but i think DeRozan is the pick. He can take Chandler's spot possibly immediately


----------



## Wade County

Hill is actually a good pick by NYK. Lopez of the draft?


----------



## o.iatlhawksfan

Stephon come across as cocky to me


----------



## Basel

Anyone else think the Knicks might take Jrue Holliday?


----------



## o.iatlhawksfan

he might be good in their system tho


----------



## Zach

Jordan Hill a knick


----------



## intheegame

Hmm, alright. PICK DOROZEN HERE TORONTO.


----------



## Basel

Jordan Hill to the Knicks.


----------



## E.H. Munro

Time for Donnie Walsh to throw everyone a curve and draft Eric Maynor.


----------



## o.iatlhawksfan

LOL told y'all

he a bum to


----------



## King Joseus

Feel bad for Hill - MSG not so happy.


----------



## Marcus13

Not bad. Im good with it. Harrington won't be around for long I dont think


----------



## croco

And there goes David Lee ?


----------



## Floods

o.iatlhawksfan said:


> Stephon come across as cocky to me


He comes across as a haughty head-case to me.


----------



## rebelsun

Hill = one of the most overrated in this whole draft, especially one weak on bigs.


----------



## roux

My Jordan Hill to the Bucks dream falls through, oh well, Holiday, Derozan or Jennings is fine by me, I would assume Raps take Derozan


----------



## intheegame

Jordan Hill will be horrible. Based off these highlights alone.


----------



## HB

Good pick for the Knicks, Hill can contribute right off the bat.


----------



## croco

Jacoby_Ellsbury said:


> I know really.
> 
> 
> This is such a randomly stupid pick that I almost think that GS just said **** it, we're not going anywhere anytime soon, let's **** NY over.
> 
> 
> Maybe that Stoudemire thing is still going and Curry is headed for PHX. Who knows.


I'm not sure if Nellie still cares all that much.


----------



## FSH

RebelSun said:


> Hill = one of the most overrated in this whole draft, especially one weak on bigs.


Atleast Hill got a offensive game imo Thabeet is more overrated then Hill


----------



## Floods

croco said:


> And there goes David Lee ?


San Antonio San Antonio pretty plz


----------



## o.iatlhawksfan

I still remember when Brook Lopez made him his little ***** a couple of years back


----------



## rebelsun

Jrue, DeRozan, or Henderson to TOR here.


----------



## intheegame

I remember when Brook Lopez was looking like a little ***** last year on draft night.


----------



## Marcus13

DeRozan or Holiday? I like DeRozan


----------



## Basel

Anyone else think Hill looks like WWE's Kofi Kingston?


----------



## Zach

I like Hill in NY. Fits D'Antoni


----------



## intheegame

Jacoby_Ellsbury said:


> San Antonio San Antonio pretty plz


For anyone but one of the big 3....(4?)


----------



## Zach

No surprise taking Derozan


----------



## Hibachi!

The Kings **** it up again


----------



## intheegame

DeRozan here please please please please


----------



## Marcus13

anyone remember when Brandon Jennings was the undisputed #3?


----------



## o.iatlhawksfan

intheegame said:


> I remember when Brook Lopez was looking like a little ***** last year on draft night.


yea but he ain't play like one did he?


----------



## intheegame

Yeah! 2/9 now. Jennings here now?


----------



## Marcus13

From Compton to Canada


----------



## o.iatlhawksfan

IDK what to say, dude seem good at time, but stuck alot at USC. I think he'll be nothing more than solid


----------



## Floods

intheegame said:


> For anyone but one of the big 3....(4?)


Ginobili for Lee would be fantastic for the Spurs.


----------



## roux

Jennings or Holiday here, just please no Dejuan Blair, id even be ok with earl clark


----------



## Marcus13

Milawukee could literally draft at any position here; what a mess.

Holiday is the best player available IMO


----------



## Prolific Scorer

I'm suprised the Knicks took Jordan Hill. I like his game, but to me he seems like a career hustle player who can grab some rebounds.


----------



## HB

Clark would have been a better pick, but I guess they are trying to replicate that VC magic once again.


----------



## o.iatlhawksfan

bilas always says that in 5 year he might turn out to be the best player. He's been wrong every single time.


----------



## Marcus13

Lupus? Wow.


----------



## rebelsun

I think Teague would be good for MIL. They need a shot in the arm.


----------



## intheegame

Jennings here. Has to be. Please?


----------



## Floods

Marcus13 said:


> Milawukee could literally draft at any position here; what a mess.
> 
> Holiday is the best player available IMO


Sessions is locked in at point guard, CV at PF, Bogut at center.


Other than that, yeah.


----------



## Zach

I'm gonna say the Bucks take Williams


----------



## rebelsun

Good pick for MIL. That's a ton of upside at #10 in a weak draft.


----------



## intheegame

Brandon Jennings! 3/10.


----------



## Basel

Brandon Jennings to the Bucks.


----------



## Zach

Not sold on Jennings


----------



## Tooeasy

a kid with a complex going to milwaukee, one has to be concerned how well this will work out.


----------



## o.iatlhawksfan

LOL so much for falling to 19...


----------



## Floods

lol Jennings


----------



## HB

I know for a fact that Jennings wanted to go to NY or NJ. He's not a happy camper right now.


----------



## o.iatlhawksfan

dude is a hot head and has alot of flaws I see him being a disappointment


----------



## croco

Good choice.


----------



## Marcus13

Jacoby_Ellsbury said:


> Sessions is locked in at point guard, CV at PF, Bogut at center.
> 
> 
> Other than that, yeah.


so much for that


----------



## seifer0406

2nd coming of tj ford


----------



## intheegame

"His jumpshot is broken and needs to be fixed"

Really Jay Bilas? Really?


----------



## Marcus13

Imma go with Earl Clark on this one


----------



## Dee-Zy

Jennings to Bucks? How ironic... didn't he drop out of high school to go play overseas so that he can be drafted earlier? All that to end up as the #10 draft pick and end up in Milwaukee. bwahahahahhaa


----------



## Marcus13

Jacoby_Ellsbury said:


> Milwaukee is stupid. Jennings is gonna suck.


Not saying he isn't but I just don't think Milwaukee has any of their players truly locked in


----------



## Floods

Marcus13 said:


> so much for that


Milwaukee is stupid. Jennings is gonna suck.


----------



## intheegame

Terrence Williams, man I was so set on that pick but then the rumors confused me. Now let's hope the Bobcats get Gerald Henderson.


----------



## rebelsun

lol, I hope NJ takes Hansbrough.


----------



## Zach

Orlando-Jersey finalized


----------



## Lynx

intheegame said:


> "His jumpshot is broken and needs to be fixed"
> 
> Really Jay Bilas? Really?


:rofl:


----------



## WhoDaBest23

Love Brandon Jennings, but damn Milwaukee? He's not going to be happy.


----------



## intheegame

New Jersey gets Henderson. BOOK IT!


----------



## Zach

Jennings is an awful pick. Immature, self-centered PG. This will not turn out well


----------



## Floods

Who the dick is Terrence Williams?


----------



## Zach

I like Williams here. Now if he can only put on the hat.


----------



## Marcus13

I thought they would go Clark but Williams was my second thought


----------



## o.iatlhawksfan

Solid pick, heard alot of good things about him.


----------



## intheegame

AKA T-Will....nice :|


----------



## HB

No surprise there, truthfully thats the one guy in this draft that really has Vince like qualities being able to rebound and pass the ball the way he does.


----------



## Marcus13

Jacoby_Ellsbury said:


> Who the dick is Terrence Williams?


you didn't watch any Louisville games this year. He was ALL OVER the floor for them all season long


----------



## rebelsun

I think TWIll is one of the biggest bust candidates of the draft. Really surprised NJ passed on Clark.


----------



## WhoDaBest23

I really thought Williams would end up with the Bobcats. Not a bad choice at all for the Nets, even though I thought Earl Clark would've been a better choice.


----------



## Marcus13

Charlotte to take Holiday


----------



## intheegame

So....any other trades tonight?


----------



## Zach

Charlotte takes Henderson. Put it in the books


----------



## Marcus13

That was a terrible interview


----------



## croco

Not sure why you take Williams over Clark.


----------



## WhoDaBest23

Carried books in a barbie backpack in high school to be different. :laugh: Anybody catch that?


----------



## intheegame

I really hope they interview Rubio again.


----------



## roux

In a draft were damn near everyone has bust potential outside of Griffen i like that the Bucks swung for the fences with Jennings, the upside nice and i think skiles can do wonders for him


----------



## croco

Lol, Williams couldn't have chosen those words had he been drafted a pick later.


----------



## Zach

Marcus13 said:


> That was a terrible interview


That was an interview? Don't those usually consist of at least 2 questions?


----------



## HB

croco said:


> Not sure why you take Williams over Clark.


Because he does a lot of things Vince used to do. 

Lol and Charlotte Bobcats keep drafting guys from Carolina.


----------



## WhoDaBest23

croco said:


> Not sure why you take Williams over Clark.


Yeah I don't know. You get Lee back from the Vince trade and you take a SG? Williams is solid, but Clark would've been a more than ideal fit.


----------



## rebelsun

croco said:


> Not sure why you take Williams over Clark.


My initial thought was a complementary/defensive 2 that would look good next to LeBron for next summer; a pseudo Pippen ro his MJ.


----------



## Wade County

Interesting picks. I like Jennings to the Bucks. Williams made sense after dealing Vince.


----------



## WhoDaBest23

Good choice here. If it wasn't Williams, it would've been Henderson. I like it.


----------



## intheegame

Bobcats are quickly becoming one of my favorite teams. Gerald Henderson + DJ Augistin


----------



## o.iatlhawksfan

Henderson will be solid at best in Charlotte, can't see him being anything more


----------



## Marcus13

Clark for the Pacers

Holiday continues to fall


----------



## Zach

Good pick for Charlotte


----------



## rebelsun

Maynor to IND here...


----------



## Prolific Scorer

Gerald Henderson is going to be player. He has the complete package.

What a steal at #12


Charlotte picks up another solid defensive player to go along with Okafor and Wallace. Larry Brown has to be happy right now.


----------



## intheegame

Hansbrough here. Maybe Holiday or Blair or Lawson.


----------



## o.iatlhawksfan

2 more pick in the lottery


----------



## Zach

Bye J'Rue. Enjoy Indy


----------



## sonicFLAME6

I still can't believe Rubio fell to the Wolves lol


----------



## seifer0406

This is why Pacers will have another lottery pick next year


----------



## o.iatlhawksfan

WTF!!! He waz supposed to be a Hawks. Hopefully Blair fall to us


----------



## intheegame

I was right. Pacers fans must be PISSED though. 4/13.


----------



## HB

I knew that was the pick. Someone rep me please.


----------



## Zach

Wow. Hansbrough


----------



## Marcus13

The white boy would go to Indiana. Goddamnit


----------



## croco

RebelSun said:


> My initial thought was a complementary/defensive 2 that would look good next to LeBron for next summer.


That went through my head as well, but I just don't like or understand the strategy. They don't have to worry about Lebron, build a team regardless of him, you can pencil him in if he decides to leave Cleveland for the Nets. I still believe Lebron will remain a Cav anyway.


----------



## intheegame

Clark here.


----------



## rebelsun

LMAO at Hansbrough going 13 in any draft. Wow, c'mon Larry. Talk about overvaluing intangibles...


----------



## FSH

Lol i guess Indy doesnt want a new PG


----------



## Wade County

Wow, Indy goes with Tyler? I guess its not a BAD pick...but with Clark and Holiday on the board, wow...


----------



## croco

HB said:


> I knew that was the pick. Someone rep me please.


I did, didn't see it coming.


----------



## intheegame

I told yall, Larry loves everything about Tyler.


----------



## intheegame

HB said:


> I knew that was the pick. Someone rep me please.


Look at my mock draft, I got it right. Rep me too


----------



## PacersguyUSA

god damnit.


----------



## sonicFLAME6

WTF just happened? lol.


----------



## Prolific Scorer

RebelSun said:


> LMAO at Hansbrough going 13 in any draft. Wow, c'mon Larry. Talk about overvaluing intangibles...


What do you expect? Larry Legend made a name for himself as one of the handfull of greatest players to ever play this game based mostly off great intangibles.


----------



## rebelsun

croco said:


> That went through my head as well, but I just don't like or understand the strategy. They don't have to worry about Lebron, build a team regardless of him, you can pencil him in if he decides to leave Cleveland for the Nets. I still believe Lebron will remain a Cav anyway.


It's a risk for them, but I imagine if they have a legitimate chance to get LeBron, which I would say they're one of the few teams that could attract him with Brooklyn pending, I guess you do everything you can.


----------



## Marcus13

Pick Earl Clark damnit -- well who knows what they're going to do if they're dealing Amare


----------



## Zach

Uncomfortable interview.


----------



## croco

RebelSun said:


> It's a risk for them, but I imagine if they have a legitimate chance to get LeBron, which I would say they're one of the few teams that could attract him with Brooklyn pending, I guess you do everything you can.


Even if it doesn't happen they are in a better position than the Knicks, there is some talent on the team and they will have their first rounder next year unlike the Knicks.


----------



## intheegame

LOL @ the one guy clapping when he came out.

Earl Clark! My lottery = 5/14. Decent.


----------



## HB

Hansbrough has destroyed every guy you all have mentioned in workouts. His proven himself, Jrue and co havent proven SQUAT!


----------



## rebelsun

Prolific Scorer said:


> What do you expect? Larry Legend made a name for himself as one of the handfull of greatest players to ever play this game based mostly off great intangibles.


Yeah, but for every Bird there are 100 or more Adam Morrisons...


----------



## Marcus13

called itttt

SMH at Brandon Jennings being scared to go to teh draft


----------



## Zach

Good pick with Clark. Brandon Jennings is a tool.


----------



## intheegame

LMAO @ bringing Jennings like that, kinda funny.


----------



## FSH

The guy doing the interviews for ESPN is horrible please get ride of him


----------



## croco

Way to go Phoenix :clap:


----------



## Lynx

HB said:


> Brandon Jennings with a true WTF moment, thats what he gets for hanging out with Joe Budden.


Classic. :rofl:


----------



## Zach

How is Holiday still available?


----------



## HB

Brandon Jennings with a true WTF moment, thats what he gets for hanging out with Joe Budden.


----------



## rebelsun

Clark is excellent value at 14 in this draft. This may be the first Kerr/Sarver transaction I actually agree with.


----------



## sonicFLAME6

Why the hell do they keep mentioning Compton CA? lol We get it the dude is from Compton, ok!


----------



## Wade County

Earl Clark is a great pick for the Suns. 

Odom-ish.


----------



## Dissonance

Wooooohooooo!


----------



## croco

Zach said:


> How is Holiday still available?


Passing on him might send someone to just that eventually.


----------



## sonicFLAME6

FU Stern for making think a trade was going down lol


----------



## Prolific Scorer

RebelSun said:


> Yeah, but for every Bird there are 100 or more Adam Morrisons...


Yeah but to be fair Ammo wasn't drafted by Larry Bird.


and Earl Clark should be a beast in the League once he finds his nitche, the dude has superstar size and athleticism.


----------



## Zach

Yes, Brandon. Encourage more kids who can't get into college to play in Europe and never amount to anything.


----------



## intheegame

Jennings: Stay out of school, kids.

Big night for Compton, California :laugh: Jrue Holiday is getting his Brady Quinn on.


----------



## rebelsun

Zach said:


> How is Holiday still available?


Maybe one-and-done after a very underwhelming season wasn't a good idea after all? I think he could definitely be on DET's radar here...


----------



## Marcus13

BJ Mullens if they want to go big...but who knows. Despite everything, I still like Detroit's roster from top to bottem


----------



## King Joseus

S2theONIC said:


> FU Stern for making think a trade was going down lol


I concur.


----------



## Wade County

James Johnson and Jrue Holiday are very good gets at this range.


----------



## WhoDaBest23

Earl Clark, yes!

:laugh: Brandon Jennings. Such an awkward moment.


----------



## intheegame

RebelSun said:


> Clark is excellent value at 14 in this draft. This may be the first Kerr/Sarver transaction I actually agree with.


*30 minutes later*

The Suns have traded their Earl Clark pick to Portland for cash considerations.


----------



## Marcus13

How the **** did Austin Daye even get invited?


----------



## croco

Please continue in the thread for picks 15-30: http://www.basketballforum.com/nba-...cial-2009-nba-draft-thread-picks-15-30-a.html


----------



## Marcus13

Did NOT see that coming.....at ALL


----------



## Zach

RebelSun said:


> Maybe one-and-done after a very underwhelming season wasn't a good idea after all? I think he could definitely be on DET's radar here...


Well... 

Austin Daye to Detroit. We'll see.


----------



## WhoDaBest23

The Pistons now own the skinniest SF rotation in NBA history.


----------



## Prolific Scorer

This pick reminds me of when Detroit took Tayshaun Prince at #22 in 2002.


----------



## Dissonance

intheegame said:


> *30 minutes later*
> 
> The Suns have traded their Earl Clark pick to Portland for cash considerations.





lol, even I think that's funny.


----------



## rebelsun

Prolific Scorer said:


> Yeah but to be fair Ammo wasn't drafted by Larry Bird.
> 
> 
> and Earl Clark should be a beast in the League once he finds his nitche, the dude has superstar size and athleticism.


No, but Morrison's off-the-charts intangibles is what helped people overlook his mediocre body and athleticism. I agree with Clark; he's a guy that has a ton of upside. I thought the Pacers had done tremendously in drafts the past few years, but they've had a very different approach since Donnie Walsh left for NY. IND is headeded straight back to 35 wins.


----------



## Wade County

Austin Daye? Well, I guess Pistons got lucky with a skinny wing man once


----------



## Marcus13

The Bulls were targeting James Johnson...but Im not sure they pass on Holiday now


----------



## HB

Daye is no Prince.


----------



## intheegame

Austin Daye? Whatever happened to BJ Mullens? AUSTIN DAYE?


----------



## FSH

Daye is 190lb...lololololol


----------



## E.H. Munro

Austin Mother****ing Daye? What the ****ity **** ****?!


----------



## HB

Man the end of the draft teams will make a killing. Mullens, Budinger and co, heck Holiday is dropping real fast.


----------



## FSH

Pistons need to have Rasheed smack him around for like a year


----------



## Wade County

Bulls will take Blair?


----------



## o.iatlhawksfan

Daye is a project who'll prolly never become something


----------



## seifer0406

hopefully he doesn't have to guard jason maxiell in practice


----------



## rebelsun

Daye is my biggest bust candidate for the draft; looks like Bender all over again.


----------



## Zach

intheegame said:


> *30 minutes later*
> 
> The Suns have traded their Earl Clark pick to Portland for cash considerations.



Along with Joel Pryzbilla


----------



## Dee-Zy

Josh McRoberts vs Tyler Hansbrough for starting 4? That's kinda funny... NCU vs Duke...


----------



## intheegame

So Jrue Holiday wins the Rashard Lewis/Brady Quinn award. James Johnson here (who will be a bust)


----------



## croco

http://www.basketballforum.com/nba-...cial-2009-nba-draft-thread-picks-15-30-a.html


----------



## Wade County

James Johnson. Solid pick for Chitown.

Deng or Tyrus gone?


----------



## TM

tyrus gone


----------



## Dee-Zy

Hopefully for Chi's sake, both.


----------



## TM

76ers lucked out with Holiday. He was a Top 10 talent.


----------



## Seanzie

Another ****ing PG?

Nevermind, going to Denver. Good pick up for Denver. Future PG to be groomed under Billups.


----------



## MojoPin

Minnesota: Where Stupid Happens


----------



## Hibachi!

Is Lawson heading to Denver?


----------



## TM

yes


----------

